
React Developers: What kinds of notes do you incorporate into your workflow? - eldoza1
I just bought a sweet new note taking app (Quiver notes) with plans to get myself better organized. I would love to hear what kinds of notes other developers use to increase their productivity or find generally useful on a daily basis.
======
afarrell
I don't do that much react, but I have found the following two kinds of logs
very useful:

Question-Approach-Answer log: This is essentially my lab notebook as I am
working through problems and solving them. I find the structure of writing out
my questions explicitly and how I'm tackling them makes it easier to stay on-
track and easier to know when I should stop solo debugging and email someone
else on my team asking for help.

Feedback & Accomplishments: At the end of the day, write down any feedback
you've given or received and anything you accomplished. This means that when
Annual Review rolls around, it is much less excruciatingly painful to write
peer reviews and your own self-evaluation.

~~~
naru_s
Good suggestions! Thanks

